# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Promax (Maximuscle)

## kyriakos23

Per 1 serving 30g (1 scoop)
Energy 120Kcal/497 kJ
Protein (on dry matter) 23g*
Carbohydrate 2.04g
Fats 2.07g
Note: Virtually lactose free*
Equivalent of 24g measured on dry matter

Fibre 0 g 
Sodium 0.18 g 

Amino Acid Profile:
per 100g of protein:

L-Alanine: 5.2g
L-Arginine: 2.8g
L-Aspartic Acid: 10.5g
L-Cysteine: 2.7g
L-Glutamic acid: 11.9g
L-Glutamine: 6.9g
L-Glycine: 2/0g
L-Histidine: 2.3g
L-Isoleucine: 5.8g
L-Leucine: 11.4g
L-Lysine: 9.1g
L-Methionine: 2.4g
L-Phenylaline: 3.5g
L-Proline: 6.1g
L-Serine: 5.2g
L-Threonine: 6.5g
L-Tryptophan: 2.0g
L-Tyrosine: 3.3g
L-Valine: 5.5g

**Sum of Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAA): 22.7g
*Sum of Essential Amino Acids (EAA): 52.2g 

*Other Ingredients*
- Biomax (90% a maximuscle proprietary high quality blend of whey protein isolates, hydrolysates and whey peptides)
- cocoa powder in Promax chocolate, flavouring either vanilla, cocoa/strawberry/banana depending on flavour displayed on each tub
- Betain hydrochloride
- Patened zinc stabilised purified prolase preparation derived from carcia papaya
- Glutamine peptides
- N-acetyl-cysteine (NAC)
- Taurine
- Colours: riboflavin in vanilla and banana
- Beta carotene in vanilla
- Cochineal Red A in strawberry
- Sweetner: sucralose, chronium polynicotinate


σαν συστατικα καλο φενετε αλλα απο γευση...
δοκιμασα φραουλα δεν πινοταν,σαν δηλητηριο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλή εταιρία,αξιοπιστη,πολύ καλό το προϊον,έπαιρνα παλια και είχα μεινει ικανοποιημενος !Τωρα για την φραουλα δεν ξερω,εγω προσωπικα παιρνω βανίλλια - σοκολατα

----------


## Mitsakos86

> σαν συστατικα καλο φενετε αλλα απο γευση...
> δοκιμασα φραουλα δεν πινοταν,σαν δηλητηριο.


Φιλε κυριάκο και εγώ αυτήν χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και έναν μηνα. Είμαι ευχαριστημένος αν και να σημειώσω ότι είμαι πρωτάρης στο χώρο. :01. Smile: 

Όσο για την γεύση έχεις ένα δίκιο δεν θυμίζει γεύση φράουλας αλλα όχι και δηλητήριο!!! :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 
 Έχει μια ουδέτερη γεύση... που θυμίζει περισσότερο σιταριού!!

Περιμένω και άλλες απόψεις για την παραπάνω προτείνει από άλλους αλλα κανένας δεν γραφει  :01. Sad:

----------


## beefmeup

> Kαλή εταιρία,αξιοπιστη,πολύ καλό το προϊον,έπαιρνα παλια και είχα μεινει ικανοποιημενος !Τωρα για την φραουλα δεν ξερω,εγω προσωπικα παιρνω βανίλλια - σοκολατα


ολα τα παραπνω ισχυουν κ για μενα..χεη!!!η φραουλα εμενα μου αρεσε..περισοτερο απο"μου αρεσε" απλα,με κατεπληξε!!! :03. Thumb up: 

απτην αλλη,εγω κατεβαζω οτι ναναι,χωρις την γευση σαν γνομονα,οποτε :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## giannis64

εε που σκάλισες και την βρήκες?  μάλλον κανένας εν την έχει δοκιμάσει!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> εε που σκάλισες και την βρήκες?  μάλλον κανένας εν την έχει δοκιμάσει!!!


εγω ειχα παρει κανα δυο κουβαδες απεξω..τωρα για ελλαδα δεν ξερω αν την φερνει κανεις :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

> Φιλε κυριάκο και εγώ αυτήν χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και έναν μηνα. Είμαι ευχαριστημένος αν και να σημειώσω ότι είμαι πρωτάρης στο χώρο.
> 
> Όσο για την γεύση έχεις ένα δίκιο δεν θυμίζει γεύση φράουλας αλλα όχι και δηλητήριο!!!
> Έχει μια ουδέτερη γεύση... που θυμίζει περισσότερο σιταριού!!
> 
> Περιμένω και άλλες απόψεις για την παραπάνω προτείνει από άλλους αλλα κανένας δεν γραφει





> εγω ειχα παρει κανα δυο κουβαδες απεξω..τωρα για ελλαδα δεν ξερω αν την φερνει κανεις


 :03. Thumb up:  δεν το ειπα για σενα. για πιο πανω πηγενε!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> δεν το ειπα για σενα. για πιο πανω πηγενε!!!


ααααααααααααα!!!!!!got it :01. Wink: παντως η εταιρια ειναι αγγλικη αν δεν κανω λαθος..

----------


## kyriakos23

λιγακι παλιο το θεμα...
μου την στειλανε δωρο οταν παραγγειλα απο αγγλια.

----------


## Mitsakos86

Όντως λίγο παλιό το θέμα αλλα έψαχνα για τι προτείνη που παίρνω  :01. Razz: 

Όντως η εταιρία είναι αγγλική. εγώ`αυτή παίρνω μιας και είμαι Αγγλία.

Ούτε εμενα με νοιάζουν γεύσεις :01. Smile:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Eγω μονο κατι γαντια και στραπς εχω παρει απο την εταιρια,πολυ καλα ειναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαποια ποστς μεταφερθηκαν στο τόπικ Συμπληρωματα στο Χημειο,ειναι το πλεον καταλληλο για την συζητηση που ανοίχτηκε.

----------


## eas2000

Εγώ είχα πάρει την Cookies and Cream πολύ καλή γεύση όταν τη έπινες (σε νερό) αλλά βρώμαγε όταν άνοιγες τη συσκευασία!!

----------


## panakos

παιδες ξεθαβω το θεμα της promax!
εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια ρε παιδες για την συγκεκριμενη αλλα εψαξα και ειδα οτι ειναι πολυ ακριβη εταιρια!
δηλαδη 2,4 κιλα απο την συγκεκριμενη ισοδυναμουν σε τιμη με 4,5 κιλα gold stantard την ον!

και αναρωτιεμαι αξιζει να δωσεις τοσο χρημα στις μερες μας? :01. Unsure: 
δηλαδη τι παραπανω ας πουμε εχει αυτη  η πρωτεινη απο της ον? :01. Unsure:

----------


## aqua_bill

> παιδες ξεθαβω το θεμα της promax!
> εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια ρε παιδες για την συγκεκριμενη αλλα εψαξα και ειδα οτι ειναι πολυ ακριβη εταιρια!
> δηλαδη 2,4 κιλα απο την συγκεκριμενη ισοδυναμουν σε τιμη με 4,5 κιλα gold stantard την ον!
> 
> και αναρωτιεμαι αξιζει να δωσεις τοσο χρημα στις μερες μας?
> δηλαδη τι παραπανω ας πουμε εχει αυτη  η πρωτεινη απο της ον?


gια μένα δεν αξίζει φιλε...είναι πολύ μεγάλη η διαφορα.

----------


## panakos

Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω φιλε μου!
Και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη;
Αν παρουμε για παραδειγμα οτι η ον και η ρεφλεξ που ειναι κορυφη στα συμπληρωματα εχουν περιπου τις ιδιες τιμες!!

Νομιζω οτι δεν δικαιολογηται τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης!

----------


## metalwar

Δεν είναι μόνο η Promax, όλα της maximuscle έχουν κόκκους χρυσού μέσα...

----------


## panakos

αν εχουν κοκκους χρυσου παμε να αγρασουμε 2 φορτηγα!!θα βγαλουμε χρημα ετσι... :01. Razz:

----------


## aqua_bill

> Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω φιλε μου!
> Και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη;
> Αν παρουμε για παραδειγμα οτι η ον και η ρεφλεξ που ειναι κορυφη στα συμπληρωματα εχουν περιπου τις ιδιες τιμες!!
> 
> Νομιζω οτι δεν δικαιολογηται τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης!


γιατί έτσι! :01. Mr. Green: ελεύθερη αγορα έχουμε ότι θέλει ζητάει ο καθένας. γιατί η Ferrari κάνει 300 χιλιάρικα?

το προιον είναι καλο αλλα ακριβό.αρα κοιτάμε σχέση ποιότητας τιμής καλύτερη ώστε να βαστάει η τσέπη μας

----------


## jamman

Εγώ πάντως τη Βρίσκω ******* € τα 2.4kg


****Δεν επιτρέπεται η αναγραφή τιμών. Mods Team****

----------


## Anithos

απο τις καλυτερες μπορω να πω απο θεμα συστατικων πρωτεινης ,διαλυτοτητας,πεπτικοτητας.Απο γευση καλουτσικη

----------


## vaggos@

παρα πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ισως η κορυφαια...

----------


## orestishellas

Γεια χαρά και από μένα. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την εν λόγω πρωτείνη (2.4kg) γεύση φράουλα και έμεινα ικανοποιημένος όσο δεν πάει. Άριστη διαλυτότητα, ευκολοχώνευτη και καλό ποσοστό πρωτείνης, 80άρα.

----------


## asterix33

> παρα πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ισως η κορυφαια...


 :03. Thumb up: Συμφωνω :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες που εχω δοκιμασει ,αλλα ειπαμε,ακριβη!

----------


## george-george

Πολυ ωραια......σε γευση....και διαλυτότητα...!!!!

----------


## stelios85

Λοιπον την αγορασα προ 10 ημερων.Αριστη διαλυτοτητα ακομα και με κουταλι,μετρια ως ουδετερη γευση αλλα πινεται ανετα με νερο.Αφηνει βεβαια επιγευση αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Επειδη ειναι με σφραγιδα glaxosmithkline ,οποιος ειναι προβληματισμενος/φοβισμενος για τυχον παρενεργειες και "κρυφες" ουσιες στα προιοντα πρωτεινης,ειναι ακομα ενα στοιχειο που θα τον κανει να αγορασει πρωτεινη.

Τωρα απο εκδοχα μου αρεσε που για σταθεροποιητη δεν εχει κομμι(gum) που μου προκαλει αερια.Δυστυχως οταν την προσθεσα με γαλα μου εφερε αρκετα οποτε τη συνιστω μονο με νερο,οπως αλλωστε και ο παραγωγος στο κουτι.Μια επιφυλαξη για το τρισθενες chromium  chloride ,επειδη σε υψηλες συγκεντρωσεις ειναι τοξικο.

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι καλη πρωτεινη..
γενικα να ξερεις επειδη κ γω καμια φορα εχω θεμα με το γαλα, ολες οι σκονες με γαλα θα σε πειραξουν κατα 80-90%..οποτε νερακι.

----------


## Nive

Οντως ποιοτικη πρωτεινη. Την εχω δοκιμασει πιο παλια αλλα λογω τιμης προτιμησα κατι φθηνοτερο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δοκιμασει! Μονο σε γευση βανιλια ,πιστευω κ οι αλλες θα ειναι καλες.

----------


## stelios85

> ειναι καλη πρωτεινη..
> γενικα να ξερεις επειδη κ γω καμια φορα εχω θεμα με το γαλα, ολες οι σκονες με γαλα θα σε πειραξουν κατα 80-90%..οποτε νερακι.


προσωπικα δεν περιμενα να με πειραξει γιατι εχει στα συστατικα papain powder.Απο περιεργεια θα τη δοκιμασω με lactofree γαλα να δω αν εχω αερια απο αυτο το λογο ή απλα μου πεφτουν πολυ στο λεπτο εντερο τα προσθετα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης απο το γαλα(που δεν νομιζω) .Γενικα παντως @beef δεν μπορω οτι ειμαι και ενδεικτικο δειγμα ,καθως πριν απο αυτη δοκιμασα μια myofusion advanced της gaspari μαζι με γαλα και βρωμη για 1.5 μηνες,οποτε εχουν ξετιναχτει οι λαχνες μου στο λεπτο εντερο πιστευω.Τεσπα,εδω ειμαστε ,κανουμε πειραματα και τα συζηταμε εδω μετα  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## bocanegra180

Ξέρει κανείς ποιος είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της εταιρίας εδώ Αθήνα? έχω ακούσει για κάποιο μαγαζί που πουλάει αντιγραφές αλλά δεν έχω κάτι παραπάνω. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας μου πει ή εδώ ή με πμ. Ευχαριστώ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A300FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikos Korobos

Την τελείωσα προσφατα κανένα παράπονο!! Στο θέμα γεύσης δεν ασχολούμαι και τόσο πλέον .. Εξάλλου εχει αποδειχθεί πως τα πιο καλα συμπληρώματα υστερούν σε γεύση, λόγω έλλειψης χρωστικών κλπ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

